# Tivo Stream 4K Guide Button Goes to first channel instead of the channel being watched?



## omelet1978 (Mar 7, 2006)

I have a Tivo Stram 4K with Slingtv. The guide button seems to not work as it used to and just goes to the first channel in the lineup guide which is ABC. 

Is there a fix for this or is this a bug in a recent software update? It's not a deal breaker but is rather annoying. I'd like to hit the guide button and then the guide pops up on the channel I'm watching like it used to do.


----------



## dbpaddler (Sep 25, 2004)

omelet1978 said:


> I have a Tivo Stram 4K with Slingtv. The guide button seems to not work as it used to and just goes to the first channel in the lineup guide which is ABC.
> 
> Is there a fix for this or is this a bug in a recent software update? It's not a deal breaker but is rather annoying. I'd like to hit the guide button and then the guide pops up on the channel I'm watching like it used to do.


Are you sure that's a Tivo issue and not a sling issue? Did you check the update date on the sling app? Is there a forum for sling owners? Or maybe the android tv subreddit. I would think the guide command si the same and the app is treating it differently. How would tivo have access to sling to bring up something different than the command normally brings up?

Sent from my SM-N981U using Tapatalk


----------



## scottchez (Dec 2, 2003)

My guide button exits the sling app and goes to the Tivo universal guide that has Sling and Pluto. So nothing to do with Sling. 
Sure would lime to use the button mapper app to change the guide button to bring up the guide in the Sling app lime their SlingAIR REMOTE does. Anyone know keyboard code for that? I dont use the Tivo universal guide


----------



## Jim Wilkinson (Apr 28, 2021)

omelet1978 said:


> I have a Tivo Stram 4K with Slingtv. The guide button seems to not work as it used to and just goes to the first channel in the lineup guide which is ABC.
> 
> Is there a fix for this or is this a bug in a recent software update? It's not a deal breaker but is rather annoying. I'd like to hit the guide button and then the guide pops up on the channel I'm watching like it used to do.


I have this same problem on all 6 of my TiVo Stream 4ks and today I reported it as case#10154639. It is super annoying because I have 4 services in my guide (Locast, Sling, Pluto, and TiVo+) and like to flip between channels and it used to work perfectly with the guide button on the remote. Now the guide button is useless since I NEVER want to go to the first channel in the list and using it, I have to navigate through pages and pages and pages of channels before getting back to where I was. A workaround is to use the TiVo button to bring up the guide. If the TiVO menu is on the guide page, it will bring up the guide with the active channel. Just note that if you navigate away from the guide page on the TiVo menu, the guide will reset to the first channel again (I don't think it used to do that either; it would stay on the active channel).

Note that I have tried to reset the device through the Android TV menu and unplugging it. I have also cleared the data and cache on the TiVo Stream app. And finally, I tried to use the Uninstall updates option on the TiVo Stream app to try to go back to the "factory version" but while it seemed to go back to the older version, you have to go through the activate process again and it seems to install the latest update automatically.

I'll post back when I hear from TiVo support, but to me, this is clearly a regression that makes the Guide button absolutely useless and to me, the guide and the guide button are one of the biggest selling points of the Stream 4k compared to other devices; one guide for all apps and guide navigation right from the remote similar to cable.

-Jim


----------



## dbpaddler (Sep 25, 2004)

Has anyone contacted sling about it? It's not like the guide button is prevalent on other streaming devices. So maybe sling updated their app and broke where the guide button points to.

Probably a smart thing to do than just complain to tivo and sit and wait.

I just refer back to when everyone botched about plex behavior on the TS4k and it was really an android app issue all around. So best to troubleshoot all sides. 

Sent from my SM-N981U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim Wilkinson (Apr 28, 2021)

dbpaddler said:


> Has anyone contacted sling about it? It's not like the guide button is prevalent on other streaming devices. So maybe sling updated their app and broke where the guide button points to.
> 
> Probably a smart thing to do than just complain to tivo and sit and wait.
> 
> ...


The problem occurs without Sling even installed; you don't need Sling to use a Stream 4k. I just did a factory reset on one of my Stream 4ks and when going through the install process, I turned off installing ANY apps that it didn't force me to. So, Sling, Locast, and Pluto (the other 3 services other than TiVo+ that used to be in my guide) are not installed. When I first went to the guide, the TiVo+ content was listed at the top. After it finished automatically updating to the latest version of the Stream app (you can tell it updated because the logos and UI styling is different) it now lists Locast content in the guide first followed by TiVo+ content. Since I don't have Locast installed, if I pick a Locast channel, it offers to install the Locast app (I haven't yet). Then if I go to a TiVo+ channel and select it to be the active channel, the guide behavior is the same as originally described which is that the TiVo button brings up the guide with the active TiVo+ channel as the first item in the list (and you can navigate up/down from there). But if you hit the Guide button on the remote, it goes to the first Locast channel which is PBS in my region.

So, I don't believe this is a Sling issue. Perhaps it is a Locast issue, but since I don't have the Locast app installed, it would likely be on how TiVo is handling locast in their own app.

-Jim


----------



## slick1ru2 (Apr 24, 2021)

Mine got to the last channel I watched. I did recently disable and reenable stream under apps.


----------

